# Gold Severum Diagnosis



## billybob852 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a gold Severum with varying symptoms, that I do could use some help with.

He has had hole in the head, and what I thought was a tear on his tail has progressed onto something else. His back end coloration seems dull and almost gray. His tail is split and frayed, and streaked with red.

Tank is a 120, filter is an eheim 2262, water is good 0, 0, >10ppm. No other cichlids. Fed only new life cichlid pellets and veggie wafers. Only prime and stability (for bacteria exclusion) are used on the tank. He is eating and active.

If you can take a look at the pictures and let me know what you think I'd appreciate it!

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=5 ... lder%2cjpg


----------



## billybob852 (Aug 11, 2014)

Edit: 
I have tried ParaGuard, my trusted solution for most fish problems, and also 3 doses of Metro in case of parasites.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

looks extremely bloated to me in the mid section. i also think that this fish is some type of hybrid. cant tell if its deformed do to sickness or hybridization. as far as a diagnosis, i am at a loss sorry


----------



## billybob852 (Aug 11, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> looks extremely bloated to me in the mid section. i also think that this fish is some type of hybrid. cant tell if its deformed do to sickness or hybridization. as far as a diagnosis, i am at a loss sorry


He's always been like that, and it didn't change when I treated with Metro. I have seen many yellow / gold Severums like that so not too worried about that.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

not sayin u need to worry about that part of appearance, just letting u know its some sort of hybrid. thats all


----------



## billybob852 (Aug 11, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> not sayin u need to worry about that part of appearance, just letting u know its some sort of hybrid. thats all


Thanks


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i never advise treating without knowing exactly what u are treating for. however, when i am stumped on an illness my go to is melafix and pimafix. one is for bacterial the other for fungal. i use them in conjunction with eachother as is recommended on the bottle. i have had great luck with these products. good luck


----------

